
Hawaiian Airlines Bans Masks with Exhaust Valves and Vents - simpleflyong
https://kokpitherald.com/hawaiian-airlines-masks-with-vents-and-valves/
======
garmaine
Ugh. Continued fallout from terrible reporting on a non-scientific study that
wasn’t even looking at the issue in question.

